# size five locusts (hoppers)



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

if you arent aware, pets at home do 50s for £10, and as they were expecting a new order in today, i just got one box of 50 for £6. 
now as i had a lot of my previous small boxes die, whats the best way to keep them. I have an 8 inch by 6 inch spider viv, with all of them in (believe me getting them from box to box was fun, a number of them went straight to spike, as they attempted to escape) i have chopped up, some carrot, pepper, cabbage, and brussel sprout and some calcium and cricket feed. I also put some moist toilet paper in with them and some of the corregated card board. is there anything missing or even too much in the spider viv.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

just keep the fresh green going in ( cabbage is favourite ) and watch they dont get too damp and humid.


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*darkness*

thanks, well i dont think there to hot, i keep them in the box in the dark, under the sink in the kitchen.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

The locusts normally do well at room temp (I think they need to be warmer rather than cooler), I have mine on top of the beardie tanks in a see through plastic box with a plastic mesh type roof so they can hang there when they need to shed.

I feed them rockey and carrot and anything veg wise thats in the fridge, I never have any die unless the beardies or bosc gets them:lol2:


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*Bosc?????*

just wondering what BOSC is.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Look at the furthest pic to the right in my signature (Bosc Monitor)


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*oh right*

are they difficult to keep


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

richnlou said:


> are they difficult to keep


Shes not bad, she occasionally likes to have a chomp on my had but she's only young so i let her off lol

They're not a begginers reptile and they grow pretty big, but its the same with anything, providing you do lots and lots of research and you can provide for them then its fairly easy.

You do need to spend time taming them though, they are not friendly straight away like beardies.


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*research*

i totally agree, but i find a lot of advice contradicts itself, do feed carrot dont feed carrot. Do spray them, dont. etc etc


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, its the same with anything reptile wise, its always contradicting.

I can just tell you my own experiance, they are better off on leafy things rather than solid things like carrot but they will eat anything.

I've never misted them and never had any problems.

Just experiment and see what works for you.

Good Luck.

EDIT: (Sorry I thought we were talking about the Locusts)

I think you are better off looking at both bits of info and picking one, I had to do that a few times and its never caused a problem BUT this is always backed up by either speaking to someone experianced or speaking to a vet ect.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been told not to use peppers to gutload my locusts with. Anyone know if this is fact or fiction.


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*peppers*

well i just thought about the fact they are moist, so the locust is getting some moisture. but if you guys suggest not to, then i will remove them


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

richnlou said:


> well i just thought about the fact they are moist, so the locust is getting some moisture. but if you guys suggest not to, then i will remove them


I'm not saying not to. I'm asking if it's true because I'd love to use peppers I've always got them in my fridge.


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

*feeding hoppers*

ive heard the same about cabbage and sprouts something to do with binding and calcium?and don't they like light not dark?god only nows like you saed conflicting info is the www a good or bad thing?????????????????????????


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

stungy said:


> ive heard the same about cabbage and sprouts something to do with binding and calcium?and don't they like light not dark?god only nows like you saed conflicting info is the www a good or bad thing?????????????????????????


they do much better in a light warm place lol, 
cabbage is fine for them to eat


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*advice*

well i am taking advice from 2 sources, You guys on RFUK and my local pet supply store swallows who have never thrown us a curve ball yet, and we have been using them for 2 years already for our fish supplies


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

richnlou said:


> well i am taking advice from 2 sources, You guys on RFUK and my local pet supply store swallows who have never thrown us a curve ball yet, and we have been using them for 2 years already for our fish supplies


May be google locust habitats to answer the question of storage, im pretty sure the pet shop is wrong about keeping them in the dark and in a cool place.


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*thanks*

mate just did as you suggested, and you're right. but the rest of their habitiat is perfect, just keep feeding them moist goodies, such as potatoes, (surprised me too) lettuce, cabbage, brussels (no wonder Spikes viv stinks when he's pooped) i wont give them anymore pepper until someone confirms whether its a good idea or not. 
I find the locusts as fascinating as the Beardie they are meant for.


----------

